# النفط



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*ما هو النفط الخام؟ 

المنتج الموجود طبيعياً والمستخرج من مستودع خلال بئر نفط يدعى النفط الخام. ويكون عادة أسود، ولكن قد تتعدد ألوانه، بما في ذلك اللون الشفاف أو الأصفر، بناء على مزيج الهيدروكربونات في داخله. 

النفط الخام مزيج معقد من المواد الكيميائية العضوية، وبشكل أساسي الهيدروكربونات. تم العثور على أكثر من 500 مركب في النفط الخام. 

يتكون النفط الخام المتوسط غالباً من العناصر التالية: 
الكربون 85 - 90% 
الهيدروجين 10 - 15%
الأكسجين 0 – 1.5% 
الكبريت 0.1 - 3.0%
النيتروجين 0.1 – 0.5%
يحتوي بعض النفط الخام على مستويات عالية من الكبريت، والنيتروجين والعناصر الأخرى. يحتاج هذا النفط الخام إلى مزيد من عمليات التكرير المعقدة لإنتاج مشتقات البترول بشكل آمن مثل بترول السيارات (البنزين). 

بعض المكونات خفيفة جداً في الوزن وسوف تتبخر على درجات حرارة منخفضة. وبعضها الآخر ثقيل جداً، مثل البيتومين (القار). 

تتفاوت كثافة النفط الخام، بناء على مقدار المكونات الثقيلة والخفيفة. وعادة تكون القيم في الكيلوغرام لكل متر مكعب هي: 
النفط الخام المكسيكي 973 
النفط الخام في تكساس 873 
البنزين 737
الكيروسين: 817 
الديزل 840
نفط السيارات 880 - 940 
الماء النقي (على درجة 4 مئوية) 1000

استخدم الناس النفط الخام لآلاف السنين. وسماه البابليون "النفط".



من اكتشف النفط؟

يعود تاريخ النفط الخام أبعد من التاريخ المدون. تم ضخ النفط الخام من الأرض في "سيشوانا" في الصين قبل 2500 عام. 

كلمة بترول مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية للصخر واللاتينية للنفط أو الدهن. وتعني حرفياً "النفط الذي يأتي من الصخر". 
بترا / بتروس (اليونانية) = الصخر
أوليوم (اللاتينية) = النفط / الدهن

قام الكولونيل إدوين دراك بحفر أول بئر نفط في العصور الحديثة. وقد وصل هذا إلى عمق 22 م (72 قدماً). تم حفره في "خليج النفط" قرب بلدة "تيتيوسفيل"، إلى الشرق قليلاً من بيتسبيرج، في بنسلفانيا، في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبدأ إنتاج النفط في 28 آب عام 1859. لم تكن توجد مركبات في تلك الفترة، وكان السوق الرئيسي للبترول هو صناعة الأدوية. كان يدعى نفط الصخر وكان يباع بسعر 40$ للبرميل، وهو تقريباً السعر نفسه لبرميل النفط اليوم، لذا فقد كان يساوي الكثير من المال في عام 1859. 

كان أول بئر نفط على الشاطئ في جداول (مستنقعات) لويزانا، في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أثناء الخمسينيات. كانت أول عملية حفر في البحر المفتوح في عام 1955 لشركة نفط Shell في خليج المكسيك جنوب "نيو أورليانز". وقد استخدم فيها زورق مع أداة حفر مرفقة تدعى "السيد تشارلي"، التي استمرت في الحفر في خليج المكسيك لمدة 32 سنة. 

انظر أيضاً: 
http://www.rigmuseum.com

http://www.moqatel.com/Mokatel/data...okatel1_1-2.htm

http://www.moqatel.com/Mokatel/data...okatel2_1-2.htm 


ما هو حقل البترول؟ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حقل النفط هو مساحة من الصخر تحت الأرض مليئة بالنفط أو الغاز أو كليهما. يكون إجمالي مساحة حقول النفط 10-20 كم عادة (6-12 ميل). 

يحتاج حقل النفط إلى تركيب خاص من الخواص الجيولوجية: 


يتكون النفط في الصخر المصدر، مع الماء والغاز. عبر ملايين السنين، يطفو النفط والغاز فوق الماء من خلال مسار الانتقال. يرتفع النفط والغاز إلى سطح الأرض. في حالات أخرى، تتجمع في مستودع، صخر تتوافر فيه مساحات لتجمع النفط. الحجر الرملي مثال جيد، حيث يتجمع النفط في المساحات (المسامات) بين حبيبات الرمل. يجب أن توجد مصيدة أيضاً – بنية صخر تشكل حاجزاً مانعاً فوق صخر المستودع وحوله. ومانع التسرب محكم الإغلاق - أي أن، السوائل مثل النفط لا تنفذ من خلاله. الطين والطفل مانعان للتسرب ويشكلان حواجز جيدة لمنع التسرب. 
يقع بعض النفط في مصائد تركيبية، مثال ذلك المنطقة التي انحنت فيها الصخور على شكل قبة، حيث سيجمع النفط في قمة القبة. المصائد التركيبية الأخرى تكون مغلقة بفعل التشققات، حيث انحدرت كتل الصخر الملتوية إلى الأعلى أو الأسفل وأصبحت مغلقة بإحكام بفعل طبقات الطين. 

يقع بعض النفط في مصائد طبقات الأرض، حيث استقرت مناطق الرمل ضمن مناطق الطين - على سبيل المثال في قنوات المياه القديمة. 

انظر أيضاً (متعدد اللغات): 
http://www.seed.slb.com/ar/scictr/watch/makingoi/



انظر أيضاً (باللغة الإنجليزية)
www.spe.org 


www.ukooa.org/issues/storyofoil/index.htm .


متى سينفذ النفط والغاز؟ 

سيستمر مخزون النفط والغاز لمدة طويلة. سوف نبقى نستخدمه لفترة 100 سنة من الآن، لكنه سيصبح باهظ الثمن. 

حسب مراجعة BP الإحصائية للطاقة العالمية 2004، فقد استخدمنا حوالي 860 ألف مليون برميل من النفط منذ عام 1965 وبقي لدينا 1.148 ألف مليون برميل من الاحتياطي الأكيد. يقدر مركز دراسات الطاقة العالمية أننا نستخدم 29 مليون ألف برميل تقربياً في السنة (79 مليوناً في اليوم). إذا بقينا على هذا المعدل، فسوف يستمر احتياطي النفط لمدة 40 سنة. 

قدر المسح الجيولوجي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (USGS) أن هناك ألف مليون برميل أخرى من النفط القابل للاسترداد سيتم استخراجها. إذا كان هذا صحيحياً، فإن هذا سيعطينا 73 سنة حسب معدل الاستهلاك حالياً. 

تتنبأ منظمة أوبك بأن طلب العالم على النفط سيزداد إلى 90 مليون برميل في اليوم مع عام 2010 وسيرتفع إلى 107 مليون برميل يومياً عام 2020. إذا حدث هذا، فسوف ينفذ النفط قريباً. 

ولأنها تأسست عام 1960، فقد قام أعضاء منظمة أوبك بتحديد مستواهم اليومي من إنتاج النفط من أجل إبقاء الأسعار مرتفعة. قريباً، سيتجاوز الطلب العالمي على النفط قدرة العالم على إنتاج النفط بسرعة كافية. ويدعو المسح هذا "التدفق الكبير"، الذي سيقود إلى ارتفاع أسعار النفط بسرعة. 

إذا ارتفع سعر النفط، فسيصبح اقتصادياً أكثر إنتاج النفط من حقول البترول الصغيرة لاستخراج المزيد من الحقول القديمة باستخدام أساليب استرداد النفط المكثف. وهناك أيضاً احتياطيات من النفط الثقيل، ورمال القار، والبتيومين في العالم. يعتبر إنتاج النفط باهظ الثمن من هذه الموارد، لكنها ستصبح اقتصادية عندما يرتفع سعر النفط. 

يجب أن يستمر الغاز الطبيعي فترة أكثر. تقدر مراجعة BP أننا قد استخدمنا 60 تريليون متر مكعب من الغاز منذ عام 1980 وأن الاحتياطي المتبقي حوالي 176 تريليون متر مكعب. وحسب اتحاد الغاز الدولي (IGU)، فقد استخدمنا 2.442 مليون متر مكعب عام 2000. وعلى هذا المعدل، فإن الاحتياطي الأكيد سيدوم لمدة 70 سنة. سيتم العثور على احتياطيات أكثر، لكن الطلب سيزداد أيضاً. يتنبأ اتحاد الغاز الدولي بأنه بحلول عام 2030 سنستخدم 4.381 مليون متر مكعب. 

لن نستخدم أبداً كافة احتياطات العالم من النفط والغاز، لكننا سنحتاج قريباً إلى البدء في تقليل الاستهلاك. 

انظر أيضاً: 
حول الذروة القادمة في سعر استخراج النفط العالمي
http://www.hubbertpeak.com/

المسح الجيولوجي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (USGS)
www.usgs.gov

تقرير المسح الجيولوجي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية "هل ينفذ النفط"؟ 
ملصق http://geopubs.wr.usgs.gov/open-file/of00-320/
إصدار Html www.mindfully.org/Energy/Running-Out-Of-Oil.htm

بئر النفط هو عبارة عن حفرة تحفر في أعماق الأرض للوصول إلى الصخور التي تحتوي على النفط أو الغاز الذي يمكن استخراجه. 

المسوحات الزلزالية توفر صوراً لطبقات الصخر لعدة كيلو مترات تحت الأرض. يحلل العلماء الجيولوجيون هذه الصور للعثور على مناطق قد تحتوي على النفط أو الغاز. تستخدم معدات الحفر لحفر بئر في مواقع تحت الأرض قد تحتوي على الأغلب على النفط، وبالتالي تشكل بئر نفط. تستخدم العديد من معدات الحفر على الأرض، وفي المياه الضحلة وفي المياه العميقة. 

يتم حفر الآبار على مسافة عدة كيلومترات تحت الأرض خلال الصخر الصلب. ولقمة الحفر هي الأداة المستخدمة للقطع خلال الصخر. تعمل معظم لقم الحفر بواسطة كشط الصخر أو تحطيمه، أو كليهما، وعادة بالحركة الدورانية. تقع لقمة الحفر في نهاية ساق الحفر. تصنع ساق الحفر من امتدادات أنابيب فولاذية مثبتة بعضها ببعض. يتم الضغط من أداة الحفر على أعلى ساق الحفر للدفع داخل الأرض. عندما يصل أعلى ساق الحفر إلى نهاية أداة الحفر، تتم إضافة طول آخر من أنبوب الحفر في الأعلى. تستمر هذه العملية حتى تصل لقمة الحفر إلى طبقات الصخر التي يعتقد أنها تحتوي على النفط. 

يستخدم الطين لتبريد لقمة الحفر وتزييتها وإزالة قطع الصخر. وتكون غالباً مزيج من المعادن الطبيعية الموجودة والماء أو النفط. يجب التخلص من الطين دون إحداث ضرر بالبيئة. يتطلب هذا عمليات تنظيف خاصة ودفن النفايات على الشاطئ. يستخدم الطين المستند على الماء عند الإمكان، لأنه يمكن التخلص منه في البحر دون إحداث ضرر بالحياة المائية. 

تقوم الأدوات الإلكترونية الموجودة بين لقمة الحفر وساق الحفر بتحليل الصخور التي يتم حفرها. يمكن استخدام أدوات أخرى في مؤخرة لقمة الحفر لتغيير اتجاه الحفر تدريجياً. هناك حفر آبار تصل في العمق إلى 10 كيلومترات (6 أميال) وبعضها يصل إلى أكثر من 10 كيلومترات (6 أميال) من الجوانب إلى أعماق باطن الأرض. 

يتم تخطيط حفرة البئر مع امتدادات أنبوب الفولاذ الذي تجتمع معاً لتشكل أنبوباً مجوفاً فارغاً ممتداً. يتم ضخ نوع خاص من الإسمنت إلى قاع الأنبوب. يقوم الإسمنت وتحت الضغط بدفع الأنبوب الفولاذي لملء أية فجوات بين الأنبوب والصخر. يتم عمل ثقوب خلال الأنبوب الفولاذي على العمق الذي يتوقع أن تحتوي فيه الصخور على نفط وغاز. وتدعى هذه العملية التجويف. 

يتم وضع الصمامات وأدوات المراقبة الإلكترونية في قعر البئر. يمكن إرسال المعلومات عن مقدار النفط والغاز والماء الذي يغمر البئر بشكل إلكتروني بواسطة قمر صناعي إلى خبراء في مكتب بعيد. باستخدام هذه المعلومات، يمكن فتح الصمامات في آبار النفط وإغلاقها بالتحكم عن بعد، وذلك لزيادة إنتاج الغاز في كل بئر النفط. 


انظر أيضاً (متعدد اللغات): 

طين الحفر
www.seed.slb.com/ar/scictr/watch/mud/index.htm



سفينة حفر لأبحاث أعماق البحار 
http://www.seed.slb.com/ar/scictr/w...oides/index.htm



انظر أيضاً (باللغة الإنجليزية)
أمثلة على أدوات الحفر الموجودة على الشاطئ
www.deepwater.com/FleetInformation.cfm 


http://www.oceanstaroec.com



جميع المعلومات عن اكتشاف النفط
www.ukooa.org/issues/storyofoil/index.htm www.ukooa.org/issues/storyofoil/index.htm


وصلات إلى مواقع الطاقة من
http://www.spe.org/spe/jsp/basic/0,..._1722_0,00.html http://www.spe.org/spe/jsp/basic/0,..._1722_0,00.html



#1601;ر. تصنع ساق الحفر من امتدادات أنابيب فولاذية مثبتة بعضها ببعض. يتم الضغط من أداة الحفر على أعلى ساق الحفر للدفع داخل الأرض. عندما يصل أعلى ساق الحفر إلى نهاية أداة الحفر، تتم إضافة طول آخر من أنبوب الحفر في الأعلى. تستمر هذه العملية حتى تصل لقمة الحفر إلى طبقات الصخر التي يعتقد أنها تحتوي على النفط. 

يستخدم الطين لتبريد لقمة الحفر وتزييتها وإزالة قطع الصخر. وتكون غالباً مزيج من المعادن الطبيعية الموجودة والماء أو النفط. يجب التخلص من الطين دون إحداث ضرر بالبيئة. يتطلب هذا عمليات تنظيف خاصة ودفن النفايات على الشاطئ. يستخدم الطين المستند على الماء عند الإمكان، لأنه يمكن التخلص منه في البحر دون إحداث ضرر بالحياة المائية. 

تقوم الأدوات الإلكترونية الموجودة بين لقمة الحفر وساق الحفر بتحليل الصخور التي يتم حفرها. يمكن استخدام أدوات أخرى في مؤخرة لقمة الحفر لتغيير اتجاه الحفر تدريجياً. هناك حفر آبار تصل في العمق إلى 10 كيلومترات (6 أميال) وبعضها يصل إلى أكثر من 10 كيلومترات (6 أميال) من الجوانب إلى أعماق باطن الأرض. 

يتم تخطيط حفرة البئر مع امتدادات أنبوب الفولاذ الذي تجتمع معاً لتشكل أنبوباً مجوفاً فارغاً ممتداً. يتم ضخ نوع خاص من الإسمنت إلى قاع الأنبوب. يقوم الإسمنت وتحت الضغط بدفع الأنبوب الفولاذي لملء أية فجوات بين الأنبوب والصخر. يتم عمل ثقوب خلال الأنبوب الفولاذي على العمق الذي يتوقع أن تحتوي فيه الصخور على نفط وغاز. وتدعى هذه العملية التجويف. 

يتم وضع الصمامات وأدوات المراقبة الإلكترونية في قعر البئر. يمكن إرسال المعلومات عن مقدار النفط والغاز والماء الذي يغمر البئر بشكل إلكتروني بواسطة قمر صناعي إلى خبراء في مكتب بعيد. باستخدام هذه المعلومات، يمكن فتح الصمامات في آبار النفط وإغلاقها بالتحكم عن بعد، وذلك لزيادة إنتاج الغاز في كل بئر النفط. 


انظر أيضاً (متعدد اللغات): 

طين الحفر
www.seed.slb.com/ar/scictr/watch/mud/index.htm



سفينة حفر لأبحاث أعماق البحار 
http://www.seed.slb.com/ar/scictr/w...oides/index.htm



انظر أيضاً (باللغة الإنجليزية)
أمثلة على أدوات الحفر الموجودة على الشاطئ
www.deepwater.com/FleetInformation.cfm 


http://www.oceanstaroec.com



جميع المعلومات عن اكتشاف النفط
www.ukooa.org/issues/storyofoil/index.htm www.ukooa.org/issues/storyofoil/index.htm


وصلات إلى مواقع الطاقة من
http://www.spe.org/spe/jsp/basic/0,..._1722_0,00.html http://www.spe.org/spe/jsp/basic/0,..._1722_0,00.html

كيف يمكننا الحصول على المزيد من النفط من مستودع؟ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

النفط في مستودع يكون غالباً تحت ضغط، لذا فهو يدفع بئر النفط بنفسه. وعند استخراج النفط، سيتناقص الضغط وينخفض تدفق بئر النفط ويتوقف تدريجياً. تساعد عمليات الضخ فوق البئر أو داخلها في الحصول على المزيد من النفط. 

ومن الطرق الأخرى للحصول على المزيد من النفط من مستودع هي حفر آبار (آبار حقن) حول حافة منطقة إنتاج النفط. يتم ضخ الماء داخل هذه الحفر لزيادة الضغط في باطن الأرض، ودفع المزيد من النفط للخارج. الماء الذي يتم ضخه داخل آبار الحقن هو نفسه عادة الذي يتم إنتاجه مع النفط. وإعادته إلى الأرض طريقة جيدة بيئياً للتعامل مع مياه حقل النفط، الذي يكون عادة ممتلئاً بالأملاح والمعادن للتصريف بأمان في البحر. 

النفط سميك جداً، أو يحتاج إلى الكثير من المساعدة ليتدفق من خلال صخرة المستودع، وهناك عدة طرق لاسترداد النفط المكثف وتتضمن: 

1. تسخين النفط، وعادة بواسطة ضخ البخار في آبار الحقن (الحقن بالبخار). يزيد هذا الضغط ويجعل النفط أقل لزوجة، تماماً مثلما تذوب الزبدة في مقلاة ساخنة. الضغط المتزايد على آبار الحقن يدفع النفط نحو الآبار المنتجة. 

See http://www.glossary.oilfield.slb.co...Term=steamflood 



2. إضافة مادة مذيبة كغاز البترول السائل (LPG)، أو النيتروجين أو الكحول أوثاني أوكسيد الكربون (CO2). يذوب أوكسيد الكربون بسهولة في النفط الخام ويجعله متصاعداً، وهذا يزيد الضغط ويصبح النفط خفيفاً وسهل التدفق. إن ضخ ثاني أوكسيد الكربون في الأرض له فائدة إضافية تكمن في إزالة غاز البيوت البلاستيكية من الهواء الجوي. 

3. إضافة مادة تخفض التوتر السطحي، التي تعمل مثل المطهر. بالطريقة نفسها التي تساعد بها كمية قليلة من الصابون على غسل يديك من الزيت، فإن التركيزات القليلة من المواد التي تخفض التوتر السطحي في الماء قد تساعد على غسل النفط من المستودع. 

4. تحتوي بعض مستودعات النفط على الكثير من البكتيريا. في حالات أخرى يمكن حقن البكتيريا في مستودع من أجل استرداد النفط المكثف. يتم وضع المواد المغذية مثل دبس السكر (من قصب السكر)، ونترات الأمونيوم، والنيتروجين، والأكسجين، والفسفور في المستودع. يؤدي هذا إلى تغذية البكتيريا، التي تنمو، وتنتج غازات تزيد من الضغط. تؤدي البكتيريا إلى إنتاج مواد كيميائية تجعل النفط الخام أخف.*​


----------



## معتزعلى (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا وربى يحفظك


----------



## alking22 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ENG. TKH (19 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي

طيب عندي استفسار

ماهو الفرق بين الأنواع التاليه
Heavy oil
Crude oil
Gas oil
من ناحية التركيبه والسلبيات والايجابيات لكل منهم؟









السؤال الثاني:
بالنسبه لأنابيب نقل وخزانات تخزين النفط
في حال لو استخدمنا نفس الانابيب ونفس الخزانات حسب احتياجاتنا
يعني مثلا خزان كان يُستخدم لتخزين ال Heavy oil ونظرًا لظرف معين او احتياج معين
حبيت استخدمه لتخزين ال gas oil او Crude oil
هل احتاج لتنظيفه بطريقه معينه او باستخدام مواد وتقنيات معينه؟



وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ENG. TKH قال:


> يعطيك العافيه اخوي
> 
> طيب عندي استفسار
> 
> ...





بالنسبة للسؤال الاول اخاف ان اجيب عليه و تكون اجابتي ناقصة.
انصح بسؤال مهندسي العمليات ( الكيماوي ) لان هذا هو عملهم بالمصافي.
اما الثاني
فأكيد يجب تفريغ الخزان اولا ثم تنظيف الخزان بواسطة Sandblasting (ضرب الرمل)
ثم يتم غسله بالماء...........


----------



## هادي نصر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*اريد خدمة صغيرة*

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك وسدد خطاك وجعله في ميزان حساناتك
اخي العزيز اريد منك شرح ميسر عن انواع المكامن النفطية بالصور ، فارجوا ان تخدمني في هذه


----------



## eltazy_khalid (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور حقاً، دايماً مشاركاتك قيمة و مفيدة.


----------



## petrolium_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اكثر من رااااائع وشكرا جزيلا.....احمد صبري


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

حيااااااااااااااااااااكم الله
واهلا اخ احمد صبري
والجميع


----------



## AMEER2006 (4 يناير 2007)

Majdi
جــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير.
وادعوا لك بالتوفيق الدائم.


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (15 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## المهندس احمد 2 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ازكر الله


----------



## احمد العربيي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جداً وبارك الله فيك يا غالي


----------



## عبد الله نفط (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي وبارك الله فيك


----------

